# Sprachsynthese Programm



## Onikage (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich suche ein Sprachsynthese Programm mit dem ich einen Eingegebenen Text, von dem Programm vorgelesen bekomme. Am besten in Verschiedenen Sprachen.  

Danke im Vorraus, 
                              Christian


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (24. Oktober 2004)

Ist in Windows doch schon drinnen. Unter Einstellungen irgentwo unter Sound oder so, 
Microsoft Sam/ Micrsoft Frank und noch sonstwer.


----------



## Onikage (24. Oktober 2004)

Ja, klar!   
Microsoft Sam ist Englisch, wo bekomm ich weitere Stimmen für Windows her und wie bau ich diese ein?
Gibts auch noch ein Programm das sich mehr nach Mensch anhört?  

Trozdem danke für die Antwort


----------



## Danizio (27. Oktober 2004)

hab mich damit zwar auch noch nie beschäftigt, aber ich wird mal bei Microsoft.com oder die site von WIndows oda weiß der Geier...  
Jedenfalls würd ich mich eher mal in diese Richtung orientieren    :suspekt:   

MfG Danizio


----------

